# Questions about HO pickup shoes...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I looked for info on pickup shoes cleaning and i dont see it here. I am just curious on what you guys use to clean ho slot car pickup shoes.. JL, AW, AFX, Gplus, SRT , TYCO....do you use same method on copper/silver/plated gold shoes? 

What is the best way to do it? I see info on light grid sandpaper, vinegar/salt, one looks like a pen with eraser thing or is it a grit on it? 

Wes


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Wire wheel on a Dremel with a Q-Tip under the pickup shoe, zip it's done.


















__________________


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet! I didnt think of that.. is it good for all ? copper/silver etc.. or just copper?

Wes


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, I do it that way on all pickup shoes.

Everyone I know does it like that, except the guys that stroke their slot cars like their...
Well, I don't want to get another infraction.

__________________


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SuperFist said:


> Yes, I do it that way on all pickup shoes.
> 
> Everyone I know does it like that, except the guys that stroke their slot cars like their...
> Well, I don't want to get another infraction.
> ...


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

Wizzard sells an abrasive rubber wheel for a Dremel. You may be able to get them elsewhere, but I'm not sure. It's easier on your shoes than a steel wire wheel. Steel will eat through the copper plating. Brass wire wheels are better, but I still like the rubber wheel best. I never thought of using the Q-tip, though. I'll have to try that.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey guys, I use basically the same method, but instead of the wire wheel or an abrasive wheel, I use a rubberized polishing wheel. They work much better than a wire or abrasive wheel, as they remove much less material and polish the shoe at the same time. Which is a good thing. I do have the mandrels and wheels available on my website in various grits from extra fine to coarse. A complete set of grits and a mandrel will set you back only a few bucks. Sorry about the shameless plug!  Oh yeah, one more thing, these wheels work best with a BATTERY powered dremel. My first experience with these with a 30,000 rpm dremel was enlightening at best! Always wear your safety equipment!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*bemoore*

The Q-Tip under the pick up shoe is to hold it up,
so the wire wheel won't accidently worry away on the chassis.

__________________


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*polishing wheel*

Hey guys, I use basically the same method, but instead of the wire wheel or an abrasive wheel, I use a rubberized polishing wheel. They work much better than a wire or abrasive wheel, as they remove much less material and polish the shoe at the same time. Which is a good thing. I do have the mandrels and wheels available on my website in various grits from extra fine to coarse. A complete set of grits and a mandrel will set you back only a few bucks.

PP, could you bring some with you to the Richfield show?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I use a rubberized polishing wheel with my dremel as well. The other tool I really like is a fiberglass sanding pen like the one here:

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Spot-Sandi..._1?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1256356756&sr=8-1

They work awesome, and don't grind away much of the material on the shoe, which makes the shoes last longer as well.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I also use various rubber and silicone based polishing wheels. The harder rubber ones can take a bit more material off, so don't grind on them too long. This company sells a wide variety in different softness levels and different grits:

http://www.widgetsupply.com/page/WS/CTGY/dremel-polish-rubber-wheel-square-edge

The soft pink ones work very well.

The fiberglass pens, which are also known as scratch brushes, work well for shoe cleaning during the race. You can get refillable versions from companies like this:

https://www.micro-tools.com/store/item_detail.aspx?ItemCode=BRS-294-00

The "ultra fine" version of this tool is awesome for cleaning comms on a car that allows you to get at the comm while the car is powered up, i.e. Tyco, Wizzard, MegaG, Aurora G-Plus, Slottech, etc. Just don't apply too much pressure, let the tool do the work. Always clean the comm with air can after using this tool.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I use a Q tip with electronic cleaner. That seems to work the best.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I have an old grey ink eraser from the cretaceous period that I use.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Funny dat Doba,

I have dis gadget and dat gadget...but my "cretaceous erasceous" is still my favorite.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I agree, those old ink erasers rule. I can't find em anymore.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I agree, those old ink erasers rule. I can't find em anymore.


Me either. I searched online and even checked the way back corner of my desk drawer trying to find an old one.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

I still use them. They used to be half pink and half grey, one side for pencil, and the other for ink. The TM found some for me last year, half white and half gray. She thinks she got them in the arts supply section at Hobby Lobby. The "cretaceous erasceous" is not extinct yet.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Illinislotfan said:


> I still use them. They used to be half pink and half grey, one side for pencil, and the other for ink. The TM found some for me last year, half white and half gray. She thinks she got them in the arts supply section at Hobby Lobby. The "cretaceous erasceous" is not extinct yet.


Maybe there is hope for Big Foot too then


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

And cavemen...


----------

